

Who Will Be the Green VC Giant? - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_44/b4153054900653.htm

======
jacquesm
Hey cwan, don't you think that _9_ submissions simultaneously on the new page
is a bit much ?

~~~
cwan
Sorry, didn't have much of a window for submissions as I had cleared through
blog reader earlier in the day and have been traveling. They were articles I
did feel however that would be of interest to the site.

